# how big is a giant runt?



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

i have never seen one and from pictures on yahoo they just look like pigeons to me. does anybody have a picture of one perhaps standing next to a regular sized pigeon so i could understand the size difference?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

See the picture of one of Brad's Runts next to a soda can in this thread:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=12483&page=2&highlight=soda

Somewhere there is another comparison "picture" where Brad combined the photo in the link above with a photo of an average sized pigeon next to a soda can. Couldn't find it just now but will look a bit later.

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey Terry!

Here's the other one.....the picture is on page two....

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=12942

Linda

PS....the picture of Brad's runt beside the soda can in the first link is on page one of that thread.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lin Hansen said:


> Here's the other one.....the picture is on page two....
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=12942
> 
> PS....the picture of Brad's runt beside the soda can in the first link is on page one of that thread.


Thank you, Linda! You are definitely the WIZARD of finding threads here! I got distracted after finding the first photo this morning and still never would have found the other one even if I got back to that project today! Thanks again!

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

TAWhatley said:


> Thank you, Linda! You are definitely the WIZARD of finding threads here! I got distracted after finding the first photo this morning and still never would have found the other one even if I got back to that project today! Thanks again!
> 
> Terry



Aw shucks.... .....thanks Terry!

Linda


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Brad's giant runts are about 23 lbs and frequently gang up on him, knock him around and give him the shake-down for peanuts and other treats when ever he comes into their loft.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

ZigZagMarquis said:


> Brad's giant runts frequently gang up on him, knock him around and give him the shake-down for peanuts and other treats when ever he comes into their loft.


LOL @ ZIG...I Wish they did....I already get a little rough housing from Ricky, he's really the only one who will take me on It would be nice if they all attacked me in a fury of wings and beaks for treats


----------

